# How young is too young to take home?



## Jason92s (Jul 15, 2018)

Hi we recently purchased a puppy from a breeder and her policy is to send the puppy home at 7 weeks. We got her home and after a vet check the vet said he thought she might be younger than 7 weeks so we checked the paperwork and she was only 6 weeks and 2 days. The breeder for our Lab said he never releases the puppies until 8 weeks so we were just curious if she might have been too young to go home. Thank you.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

That seems a little young to be seperated from mom and the litter. I'm not a breeder, but I think, in general, it's good for the puppies to have a few more weeks with dam and siblings in order to learn dog language, bite-inhibition and so forth. I'm not sure what options or recourses you would have. I'm sure others will chime in soon.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

The general recommendation is 8-12 weeks. This is to learn from mother and siblings bite inhibition, manners, etc. 

You can have a successful dog that early, but you’re going to have more work on your hands than normal. More clinginess that can lead to separation anxiety, more biting and mouthing, more bathroom breaks as their bladder is smaller. Most homed too early become fearful dogs, afraid of every noise, sudden movements, other dogs. 

It’s a general statement. Some do better than others, some do worse. But physically they are fine. You’ll just have to be cautious of the issues above.


----------



## Jason92s (Jul 15, 2018)

Thank you both. This is pretty concerning to us as the breeder seemed to have a good reputation. Not sure what, if anything, we can or should do. 



sebrench said:


> That seems a little young to be seperated from mom and the litter. I'm not a breeder, but I think, in general, it's good for the puppies to have a few more weeks with dam and siblings in order to learn dog language, bite-inhibition and so forth. I'm not sure what options or recourses you would have. I'm sure others will chime in soon.





Jchrest said:


> The general recommendation is 8-12 weeks. This is to learn from mother and siblings bite inhibition, manners, etc.
> 
> You can have a successful dog that early, but you’re going to have more work on your hands than normal. More clinginess that can lead to separation anxiety, more biting and mouthing, more bathroom breaks as their bladder is smaller. Most homed too early become fearful dogs, afraid of every noise, sudden movements, other dogs.
> 
> It’s a general statement. Some do better than others, some do worse. But physically they are fine. You’ll just have to be cautious of the issues above.


----------



## cvamoca (Jul 12, 2019)

Jason92s said:


> Thank you both. This is pretty concerning to us as the breeder seemed to have a good reputation. Not sure what, if anything, we can or should do.



We were going to get a Shiloh Shepherd but the breeder was pushing them out before they were 7 weeks old, too. The deal breaker was they were leaving 2 days after their first vet check and vaccinations, which is not appropriate and just a potential for Parvo puppies. And SHE has a great reputation. So...I dunno.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Jason92s said:


> Hi we recently purchased a puppy from a breeder and her policy is to send the puppy home at 7 weeks. We got her home and after a vet check the vet said he thought she might be younger than 7 weeks so we checked the paperwork and she was only 6 weeks and 2 days. The breeder for our Lab said he never releases the puppies until 8 weeks so we were just curious if she might have been too young to go home. Thank you.


Too young, and depending on where you live illegal.

That said, you have her now so I guess it's a done deal. Pups removed to young have a higher instance of reactivity, less bite inhibition and poor dog to dog communication skills.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What state do you live in? Or the breeder, if it's different than yours? As Sabis mom mentioned, in some states it's illegal to sell puppies under a certain age. Here's a link with which states have laws, (many don't) and what they entail: https://www.animallaw.info/topic/table-state-laws-concerning-minimum-age-sale-puppies


----------



## Jason92s (Jul 15, 2018)

Hi...We live in California as does the breeder. I sent the breeder an email with the law in our Penal Code and her response was as follows:

"That is not a law it is a USDA suggestion. All my pups are vet checked and healthy. Asking for opinions on a forum is very difficult to find comfort."

I also spoke to another GSD breeder who knows the breeder we used and spoke highly of her as being the only Western breeder she would trust, but that she also would never send a dog home this early.
This person also recommended we take a stool sample in today to the vet and to get her 5-1 shots at 7 weeks instead of waiting until August 30 like our breeder said.

This is just such a nightmare. Our family is in love with this little girl and we can't stand the thought of her getting sick or having to return her (the breeder did say she would take her back).


----------

